# Starting tomorrow!!!



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If you're just starting, how are you taking a "huge pay cut"? Granted the bay area is one of the highest paying locals, but be patient, you'll get there. What local you out of?


----------



## jorgebvb14 (May 17, 2017)

joebanana said:


> If you're just starting, how are you taking a "huge pay cut"? Granted the bay area is one of the highest paying locals, but be patient, you'll get there. What local you out of?



I will be starting out non-union through ABC NorCal. I'm taking a pay cut from my current job as I am currently employed outside of the trade at a manufacturing plant.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

jorgebvb14 said:


> I'm taking a pay cut from my current job as I am currently employed outside of the trade at a manufacturing plant.


That always happens. Myself I had to take a 15 cent pay cut when I started the trade. Went from $1.25 to $1.10 an hour.

Of course you make more in your lifetime. 

I think those guys in the light manufacturing plant are still making $1.25 an hour.


----------



## jorgebvb14 (May 17, 2017)

That always happens. Myself I had to take a 15 cent pay cut when I started the trade. Went from $1.25 to $1.10 an hour.





I'd shoot myself if I got paid $1.25. Can't even buy milk with that haha

Of course you make more in your lifetime.









I think those guys in the light manufacturing plant are still making $1.25 an hour.[/QUOTE]


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Back then he was paid in salt, not dollars.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

As someone who makes that drive from the CV to the Bay.... It ain't worth the extra money.

You will save 4-6 hours commute time by staying local.... Well, if they keep you local. They could still have you go all over the damn place.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jorgebvb14 said:


> I got a call to finally start my apprenticeship tomorrow. I was really looking forward to working in the bay area for better pay but I got placed in Central Valley. It's closer to home but Ima be taking a huge pay cut. Lol oh well!!! Anybody here working in Central Valley California?


Well congrats on getting the job.

Now give it your all and succeed.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jorgebvb14 said:


> I'd shoot myself if I got paid $1.25. Can't even buy milk with that haha


It's all relative to the time you're living in.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, that was back in '67.

It was impossible to get $10 worth of gas in the ol' 55 chevy. Good times.

A union electrician was at $3.25 I'm thinking (April '68 when I started the trade).


----------



## jorgebvb14 (May 17, 2017)

I am currently on my first break drenched in sweat from all the shoveling lol


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

jorgebvb14 said:


> I am currently on my first break drenched in sweat from all the shoveling lol


WHAT? KEEP DIGGING!!!

HaHa :laughing:

Welcome to the forum and the trade. Good luck with your new career.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

1970 Union scale was 6.50 an hour plus benefits. Open shop on the job I was working was very close to 6.50 as a helper I started at 2.50.

I was working with the only non-union contractor on a large union construction project. The elevator men refused to let us use the elevator and we had to walk all material up 12 floors (which was why I was hired). The carpenters (we though) filled our conduits with mastic, the steam fitters were the nicest and most helpful workers on the job. 

My first exposure to union at age 17 was not all that positive, I did not understand all the angst
.


----------



## jorgebvb14 (May 17, 2017)

I got so stupidly sun burnt!!! Tomorrow is going to be very painful. ?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

jorgebvb14 said:


> I got so stupidly sun burnt!!! Tomorrow is going to be very painful. ?


LOL... Just got a phone alert about "Excessive Heat". Don't be afraid to be an asshole about getting water, cold water, and a place to break outside of the sun.

Those are Cal OSHA requirements, so make sure you get them.


----------



## jorgebvb14 (May 17, 2017)

The foreman was really chill he told me not to hesitate if I needed water and to take as much as I wanted. Even if I wanted to pour some on my face lol


----------



## theoriginalfit661 (Apr 16, 2017)

Sunscreen and a hardhat visor will be your best friend! I applied sunscreen during every break. The sun is no joke!


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Do u have any info on the ABC entry test ? Is it difficult


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

If you get to XYZ ... you pass.


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Lmao


----------



## merlin199 (Dec 11, 2017)

congrats!


----------

